
Tripling an Engineering Team in Six Months (Part One) - zacsky
https://www.zacsky.com/blog/2017/8/tripling-an-engineering-team-in-six-months-part-one-the-background-story
======
zacsky
In November 2016 the company I worked for was acquired, injected with cash,
and told to 'go faster'. Over the next six months I led a recruitment drive
that saw the engineering team (more than) triple. This is a 5-part blog series
on that massive recruitment process; starting with the background story that
led us to need to scale at such a pace.

